# Help! Creation CT630 Cutting in reverse!



## msed (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi all, I wonder if any of you can help.

I have recently purchased a creation ct630 as an upgrade from a smaller cutter we had.

On first trying to set it up it just would not work at all and I was being presented with black squares on the control panel. I found this was due to the blade holder pressing in the little red button on the inside of the cutter. (with the control panel to the right handside the blade holder was along to the left) it didn't matter what I did as soon as resetting the machine it would do it again.

To solve this I moved the blade all the way along to the right hand side (underneath the control panel) but now the machine cuts the wrong direction and in reverse! I have tried cutting in both signgo and signblazer and the same thing happens.

Can anyone shed any light on this? I have contacted the person I bought this off and I am waiting on a response however thought someone on here may be able to assist me sooner.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

The PCUT machines have those buttons on either side of the carriage, that when pressed or the blade holder runs into it, the entire machine locks up or resets. 

If your machine would not stop doing that and you had to physically move the head to get it to stop, then I would think that there is something wrong with the machine. That would be my first thought.

As for the machine now cutting in reverse, I have not ever seen that. 

I would wait and hopefully the person you purchased it from can help you out.

Good luck.


----------



## rawlesk (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi,

did you ever fix the cutting in reverse problem?

I have exactly the same issue.

I was using USB but always got a software error at the end of a job. So I changed to serial.
If I use the CT630dmpl driver it cuts 90 rotated (i.e across the media instead of along)
If I use the CT630 driver it stops cutting like it has a flow control problem (but I've tried loads of settings)

If I use the Kingcut pcut 630 driver it cuts mirror image. (It's not a Kingut machine but it's the only driver that nearly works)

Cheerts

kelvin


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

What software are you using?

Have you tried selecting (or unselecting) the mirror function?


----------



## rawlesk (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi
I'm using Flexi V8.

Yes i can compensate by mirroring in Prod Manager but the whole thing is running backwards for some reason. i.e the cutter starts on the left and works to the right.

If I use the DMPL driver the output is rotated 90 deg so cuts accross the media when the software is telling it to cut along.

If I use the CT630 driver, it cuts OK but hangs in the middle of a job, like it's got flow control problems, but I'm using the same setting that work with the other drivers (for flow control anyway) and I've tried loads of others.

arggghhhh


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I have heard of these types of plotters shipping with incorrect or malfuctioning control boards. Only heard, as I have not experienced it myself.


----------



## rawlesk (Feb 13, 2010)

mmmm.
It's ok in that respect on USB connection. (Except flexi always has a software error on job completion)

Suppose it could be a board fault as you say though.


----------



## dtdm (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi I am having the exact same problem.. HOWEVER
I had been using flexi and ct630 for over a year with no problems. Today I had to reinstall windows and everything else for that matter.

My plotter now cuts left to right... reverse of what it did before the reinstall.. and mirrored... I can deal with it but there is a setting I have changed in the past!


----------



## dtdm (Jun 2, 2010)

i switch from ctn 630 drivers to ct 630 driver and everything is working now!!!


----------



## shelley_parkes (Apr 10, 2010)

So when you say it cuts in reverse, do you mean the cut is mirrored the opersite way to how it should. i.e if you were cutting the word CUT, would it TUC? If so, does the mirror option in the software NOT WORK then? or are you saying that the cut is cutting the image or text in the left side of the cutter when you have configured the software on the right??

I'm using Flexi 8 and have figured out a number of issues I've had, I may be able to help but if I'm honest.. I didn't see the full picture of what you were saying

Maybe you could take a screen shot of the configeration settings and upload them, either myself or another member of the forum might be quicker to spot the fault, but to me it sounds like a configuration setting that needs changing.

Regards
Shelley


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm not sure I know what is being explained either now. I agree with the last post. Please explain more so that we may help you.

Best Regards.


----------



## ramin666777 (Sep 21, 2008)

hi
if you are using artcut checge the x to y
if you are using signblazer just check the mirroe box
if you are using flexi 7 just download the update for flexi fron www.eucut.com support
and then in flexi production manager seleck creation kingcut kcut pro b24

in flexi 8 just in production manager select creation kingcut kcut pro b24
-------------------------
or use windows drive and cut from coreldraw or illustrator but befor cutting just mirror you image
1- instal usb driver for plotter itself from the disc came with plotter
2- then go to device manager and find out com port number (mine is com3 so in video i show com 3 and maybe yours is difrent number 
3a-download windows xp vista and 7 32 bite driver from this link
http://www.sendspace.com/file/4z8bvs
3b- download windows xp vista and 7 64 bit from this link
http://www.sendspace.com/file/vwob65

4- un zip it open and run the setup
select instal then select com port same as your device manager and select moder gx500 and start and finish instalation
5- instal coreldraw or illustrator 
-------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.sendspace.com/file/2fqv4c
how to cut from illustrator
http://www.sendspace.com/file/z7pau9
---------------------------------------------------------------
how to cut from coreldraw
http://www.sendspace.com/file/uet5cs
you are redy to use you plotter
and you have to use the plotter as gx500 printer in coreldraw or auto cad
----------------------------------------

you need winrar software to unzip this softwares after download.
If you do not have winrar then please download free from this link
www.download25.com/install/winrar.html
-----------------------------------------------------
blade setup is very important please watch the video regarding blade and blade holder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJlB1MbdIPs
------------------------------------------------
how display works

for best cut
dn speed 60
mv speed 100
-----------------------------------------------------------
ct display
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSGwM9vVExk
----------------------------------
b24 display
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2M8NiTRve0Q
 --------------------------------------
 CA24
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQk9lVFa0Xg


----------



## tony853 (Aug 15, 2010)

this guy should know do a little reseaerch and you will come up trumps he sold me a machine maybe 2 as he says he didnt but when you dig deep you find out that aaacut007 ramin666777 goldenplotter aaacut justagoodbuyer his latest ebay name build it up then rip us all off i bought knigcut off him sent it back he then says its totaly smashed in post which wasnt mentioned before with three phones call just i send it out in 3 day i got mixed up send it in 2 days then tells me its totally knackered . dont get ripped if genuine why shut golden plotter down on ebay check yourselves its all out there be warned check yourself if you where a genuine ebayer then why the need to have so many alias bad feedback getting the better of him maybe .


----------

